# Who is writing a check to Delta for their hens?



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

I realize this is a personal decision that each hunter has to make on their own, but each year I pledge to "voluntary restrain" from shooting hens. And each year, I end up shooting a few. So, at the end of the season, I try to send a few bucks for each hen harvested to Delta Waterfowl Foundation. If anyone wants to do the same, you can get info on their Voluntary Restraint program by calling 1-888-987-3695 or by logging on to www.deltawaterfowl.org


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

I shoot a few hens every year as well, even though I do my best not too. I think voluntary restraint is a good idea, and if I wasn't so broke I'd probably send a few bucks. Actually, as soon as I see an 'adopt-a-pothole' sign I'll send some money. :roll:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

How about getting some money together through the site for some habitat and public hunting oppurtunities?

Sounds cool!


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

I didn't shoot any hens this year. Oh wait, I didn't hunt ducks this year. But I may here in NC (season runs 'til Jan). But I sent them a check anyway.


----------



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

Chris,

You could see how many potholes the NodakOutdoors gang could adopt. Sounds like you are volunteering to be the Treasurer--where do I send a check? :lol:


----------

